# [SOLV][udisks?] Problem z montowaniem USB w /run/media/$USER

## canis_lupus

Po ostatniej aktualizacji systemu, przestały montowac mi się pendraki.

Doczytałem, ze teraz montuję sie w /run/media/$USER, lecz nie u mnie, brakowało katalogu $USER. Po ręcznym stworzeniu katalogu wszystko ładnie się montuje, ale do pierwszego restartu, /run montowany jest w tmpfs więc katalogi znikają. Oczywiście mogę gdzies do inita dopisac, żeby katalogi sie tworzyły, ale to raczej nie jest rozwiązanie. Co zrobić?

----------

## sebas86

U mnie działa bez najmniejszych problemów. Nie przeoczyłeś jakichś instrukcji podczas aktualizacji? Pamiętam, że przy okazji ostatnich kilku updetów było kilka takich uwag do zawartości fstab oraz reguł udev, do udisk też chyba coś się pojawiło ale nie pamiętam dokładnie.

Z katalogiem run na tmpfs masz rację: 

```
$ mount | grep run

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)
```

Sprawdź jeszcze przynależność użytkownika do odpowiednich grup oraz ustawienia punktu montowania /run (wydaje mi się, że kluczowe jest tu ustawienie flagi nosuid - katalogi wewnątrz należą do root:root a mimo to, wszystko śmiga). Katalog użytkownika w run jest tworzony dynamicznie w momencie montowania urządzenia.

----------

## canis_lupus

```
pingwiniarnia lupus # mount | grep run

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)
```

Czyli to samo. Raczej nic nie przeoczyłem. W jakich grupach ma być użytkownik?

----------

## sebas86

W sumie z grupami się chyba zapędziłem, bo obecnie przecież i tak większość rzeczy przechodzi przez policykit. Co do grup z przyzwyczajenie daję usb, cdrom, cdrw, cdemu, audio i video, ale to raczej rozwiązuje problem tylko i wyłącznie manualnego montowania i dostępu do czystych urządzeń.

Nie wiem czy zaglądałeś np. na http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udisks, a jest tam wspomniane o kilku rzeczach, które muszą znaleźć się obowiązkowo w jądrze. Zwróć uwagę na:  

```
-*- Tmpfs virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

   [*]   Tmpfs POSIX Access Control Lists
```

 Ta uwaga pojawiała się także podczas aktualizacji.

----------

## skazi

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Po ostatniej aktualizacji systemu, przestały montowac mi się pendraki.
> 
> Doczytałem, ze teraz montuję sie w /run/media/$USER, lecz nie u mnie, brakowało katalogu $USER. Po ręcznym stworzeniu katalogu wszystko ładnie się montuje, ale do pierwszego restartu, /run montowany jest w tmpfs więc katalogi znikają. Oczywiście mogę gdzies do inita dopisac, żeby katalogi sie tworzyły, ale to raczej nie jest rozwiązanie. Co zrobić?

 

Miałem dokładnie ten sam problem, poszukałem na forum i znalazłem takie coś:

w /etc/udev/rules.d stworzyć plik 90-udisk2.rules a w nim wpisać to:

```
ENV{ID_FS_USAGE}=="filesystem", ENV{UDISKS_FILESYSTEM_SHARED}="1"
```

Teraz montowanie pendrive'ów działa automatycznie.

----------

## sebas86

U mnie działa bez tych reguł.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -*- Tmpfs virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)
> 
> ...

 

Sam to jakiś czas temu przeoczyłem.

```
zgrep TMPFS_POSIX_ACL /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## canis_lupus

Święta racja Panowie. Przeoczyłem, moja wina. Wielkie dzięki za pomoc!

----------

